# stihl 025 oil leakage



## steeltowninwv (May 22, 2013)

as u all should know im pretty dumb to working on chainsaws...i did put in a new engine...fuel filter....fuel line...in this 025 with little problem....but i have oil leakage..all i know is wherever it sits..when i pick it up oil is pooled up there...not a lot but there is some...what should i look for?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 22, 2013)

steeltowninwv said:


> as u all should know im pretty dumb to working on chainsaws...i did put in a new engine...fuel filter....fuel line...in this 025 with little problem....but i have oil leakage..all i know is wherever it sits..when i pick it up oil is pooled up there...not a lot but there is some...*what should i look for?*


 
Something to store your saw in that will catch the oil


----------



## NH_Wood (May 22, 2013)

How much oil is pooled under the saw? I will get a little oil under the clutch cover after use - but not much. Is the leak only present after using the saw, or is the saw constantly leaking oil? I'd clean the saw well, especially under the clutch cover, fill the oil tank and let it sit on some clean cardboard overnight - if a constant leak, you should be able to at least begin to determine where the leak is generally coming from. If no major oil, I'd fill the oil tank, and run the saw for a bit of cutting (5 min or so), then remove the clutch cover and place the saw on some clean cardboard, etc. Watch for oil coming from the oiler and move the saw every couple of hours and see if the leak amount changes and where the leak seems to be coming from - might give some better ideas of possible reasons for the leak. A quick question - was the saw leaking oil in the winter too? Let us know! Cheers!


----------



## StihlHead (May 23, 2013)

I have owned and rebuilt a lot of those saws. Those saws have a PITA tiny oil pump and a plastic elbow in the oil line in the belly of the saw. Pull the top handle and the elbow is exposed. It has one torx bolt to hold it in place. Pull it out and make sure that it is not clogged up (that is a common place for them to clog on Stihl series 1123 saws). Also with the elbow out use a tiny screwdriver or straightened paper clip to clear out the sawdust that tends to collect in the underside of the oil pump. Then use silicon grease to coat the o-ring on the oil pump elbow and make sure that the oil line from the tank is seated on the other side of the elbow. Then re-attach the elbow to the saw body with the torx bolt.

These saws should not puddle oil like the non-pro 026s do. The 026/260 NPs have a constant gear driven pump so they pump oil all the time and they pool oil when they set after being used. The 1123 saws have a clutch drum driven worm gear that spins a tiny gear on the top of the oil pump. They only oil when the clutch is engaged. There is no oil pump adjustment on these saws, so that is not the problem. It may also have a hairline crack in the oil tank, or in the hard plastic oil galley, or the oil cap may be loose or have a worn out gasket.


----------



## bogydave (May 23, 2013)

Steel, I have the same thing happen. Husqy 359
I sit it on a rag or in a case when in the truck.

Not a lot of oil but a mess none the less.
I've always thought it was oil slowly running out of/off the bar & chain  & oil lines.
Even after a few months, the level in the oil tank never seemed to be going down.


----------



## MasterMech (May 23, 2013)

Temperature differential can be a factor as well.  Fill a saw up in cool conditions and then it warms, oil expansion will push some out onto whatever the saw sits on.  If the oil tank vent is plugged, it can push out more than just a bit.


----------

